# ASX Magnesium Stocks



## Ann (9 January 2006)

Here you go The Analyst....

Companies which have an interest in Magnesium as at 9th January 2006

ANM - ADVANCED MAGNESIUM LIMITED
Shares Issued 85,506,292 Market Capitalisation 29,072,139
www.austmg.com/


MGK - MAGNESIUM INTERNATIONAL LIMITED.
Shares Issued 38,040,170 Market Capitalisation 19,020,085
www.mgil.com.au/


LMG - LATROBE MAGNESIUM LIMITED
Shares Issued 372,612,440 Market Capitalisation 1,863,062
www.latrobemagnesium.com/


QMG - QUAY MAGNESIUM LIMITED
Shares Issued 82,445,986 Market Capitalisation 49,467,591
www.quaymagnesium.com/


PMH - PACIFIC MAGNESIUM CORPORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 84,014,464 Market Capitalisation 10,921,880
www.pacificmagnesium.com/


NWA - NEW WORLD ALLOYS LIMITED
Shares Issued 253,797,106 Market Capitalisation 14,212,637
www.newworldalloys.com/


----------



## TheAnalyst (9 January 2006)

*Re: Magnesium*

Thanks Ann

How do you do that so quick?

If you have time can you get me gold, silver, iron ore (inc hematie & magnetite), oil, natural gas and other niche minerals?

Cheers


----------



## clowboy (10 January 2006)

*Re: Magnesium*

Ann,

I also would be interested in silver if it is not to much trouble


----------



## TheAnalyst (10 January 2006)

*Re: Magnesium*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Ann,
> 
> I also would be interested in silver if it is not to much trouble




I would like silver as well Ann

Thx a million


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

@peter2 has well pointed out that magnesium is in flavour and an essential metal likely coming into short supply going forward, along with a number of other critical minerals/metals.

It's in the news now and some stocks have already jumped, so finding things early, or best quality, will be important.

In the news has been:

KOR - Korab
LMG - Latrobe
MGL - Magontec
LSA - Lachlan

Any magnesium stocks to add to the watch list?


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

This chart is a bit scary though.


----------



## debtfree (28 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> @peter2 has well pointed out that magnesium is in flavour and an essential metal likely coming into short supply going forward, along with a number of other critical minerals/metals.
> 
> It's in the news now and some stocks have already jumped, so finding things early, or best quality, will be important.
> 
> ...



Might Qualify
Jindalee Resources Limited (ASX:JRL) is an exploration company with direct and indirect exposure to lithium, gold, base and strategic metals, iron ore, uranium and magnesite through projects generated by the Companys technical team.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

debtfree said:


> Might Qualify
> Jindalee Resources Limited (ASX:JRL) is an exploration company with direct and indirect exposure to lithium, gold, base and strategic metals, iron ore, uranium and magnesite through projects generated by the Companys technical team.




Hasn't gone nuts like the others as yet.


----------

